
This Is Where Your Childhood Memories Went (2014) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/16/nothingness/this-is-where-your-childhood-memories-went
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16560406](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16560406)

